# Renting a car 21



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Hi all, Ok well Im coming to spain on tuesday to look at some properties, Does anyone know of a company that would rent me a car?

Im 21 and have had my licence 11 months,

The main ones usually are 23+ but some are 21 but require the licence held for 12 months, Anyone able to help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigerpoeton said:


> Hi all, Ok well Im coming to spain on tuesday to look at some properties, Does anyone know of a company that would rent me a car?
> 
> Im 21 and have had my licence 11 months,
> 
> ...


Not that I can think of. Most around here need you to be over 25 I think? But meny may talk and if you offer to pay a smaller company over the odds so that the company can arrange different insurance????

Either that or you bring a grown up with you to chauffeur you around LOL (I'm joking, I couldnt resist it, sorry) 

Jo xxx


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> Not that I can think of. Most around here need you to be over 25 I think? But meny may talk and if you offer to pay a smaller company over the odds so that the company can arrange different insurance????
> 
> Either that or you bring a grown up with you to chauffeur you around LOL (I'm joking, I couldnt resist it, sorry)
> 
> Jo xxx


 I know there is a few that are 21 but im going in 2 days I need to sortout something, I will ignore your other comment, My mummy said im a big boy now


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Ok looks very much like Im not going to be able to rent a car, I have been searchin virtually all day and nothing that goes with my criteria, Unfair but nevermind,

I am meeting an agent over there to view a load of houses is it rude to ask her to pick me up from the airport and take me around to view them?

Is this the norm does anyone know?


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Its the norm, if i were showing you around and hoping for a sale i certainly wood. Explain your situation to them and im sure they will arrange transport. Good luck, Steve


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

inysteve said:


> Its the norm, if i were showing you around and hoping for a sale i certainly wood. Explain your situation to them and im sure they will arrange transport. Good luck, Steve


Im not buying though im renting so thats the thing, Would that still be acceptable as I know the commision is less?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just tell her the situation and see what she says or forget it and get a taxi. You'll need to get to your hotel anyway, won't you?


----------

